# Recreating a town - gallery



## Shelly1204 (Feb 4, 2010)

A guy in my car club took on a project of recreating the town he grew up in on a miniature scale and photographed it. I've seen this technique a lot, but I don't think I've ever seen anyone try to recreate their personal memories before. Interesting to flip through.

Photos of my models - a set on Flickr


----------



## cougargal (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!  My husband would love those pics.  Anything to do with classic cars.  Especially cars from the 60s or early 70s.


----------



## reznap (Feb 9, 2010)

That blew my mind.  Speechless..


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 9, 2010)

That is just amazing.  I bet this took you forever.  Well done.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 16, 2010)

wow i thought it was amazing then I got to the shot with the stop sign and telephone pole in the back ground..... the house telephone pole, stop sign and sky are real and the model is placed far enough away so it fits in with the background scene to scale. Ridiculously amazing!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a lot of fun flipping through those pictures!


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 22, 2010)

Out freaking standing!


----------



## Allen (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## TonyAlec (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't believe these are miniatures!


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 11, 2011)

thats really neat! did he by chance post that on ls1tech?


----------

